# Benazir Bhutto



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I feel really sad about the assassination today of Benazir Bhutto.

I thought she was a good woman and incredibly brave standing up for what she believed in. I was always impressed by her compassion and dignity.

I hope she rests in peace and her family feel very proud of her within their grief.

xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree Emma,
I was really shocked when i heard the news yesterday. very sad x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Very sad but, I am afraid I think it was inevitable sooner or later. 

Such a shame. No good will come of it.

C~x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

I was really sad to hear the news, she was an inspirational woman, someone i remember looking up to when i was a younger. I think it spoke volumes for her courage that she knew the dangers inherent in her return but went ahead regardless. RIP

Mani


----------

